# Help please - so confused and overwhelmed :-(



## G_H_C (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi all 
I'm new to the forum.
In brief - and not to bore everyone too much   -  I'm 42 ttc with an under active thyroid (which I believe is under control now), ovulatory problems & after a recent lap & dye found that my tubes are blocked (am due to have this double checked by a HSG). One positive is that they got rid of three spots of endometriosis that I didn't know I had! 
For the full pic, I know my FSH level was good for my 'age' and haven't had my AMH tested yet. 
Anyway so IVF it will need to be..
We went to 2 open evenings this week - Create fertility (was recommended by my NHS consultant) and Lister (who one of my friends used)
I hoped I'd come away & be sure of which to go for but if anything it's just made me even more confused and overwhelmed about what ultimately would give me the best chance and work best with me. 
Does anyone have any particularly good/bad experiences with either? Or would you suggest I go to an initial consultation with both and see how I feel then?
I'm just well aware that time is not on my side and I need to get moving...
Any advice would be gratefully received, thank you


----------



## G_H_C (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for the advice and further recommendation  It's a difficult one to know what to do for the best.
The open evenings were also so different with a small number for Create but it made for being able to ask more questions while the Lister felt more 'professional' I guess but the presentation was just one stat after the other without anytime to take it in or work out what was relevant to me
Know I need to make a decision one way or another before another birthday comes up! 
Good luck to you too


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I am a massive lister fan so a bit bias! Their lab is top rate and that's what you want. Since we conceived there first time IVF I have recommended it to three friends in the real world and all have become pregnant xxxx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

If you search through the threads re create you'll find lots of opinions. Anyway you'll be able to find my comments re create; I wouldn't recommend, but is based on treatment in 2013 so could have improved but I somehow doubt it given what I have read subsequently.


----------



## G_H_C (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks both for your advice. I've looked through lots of threads and yes there def seems to be more 'positive' stories about Lister than Create fertility...I guess it's all about what works best for your body and you don't know that until you start..
On the admin side, we saw Create on Wed eve and they offered a decent reduction for an initial consultation & 3d scan. Was told they would call the following day to confirm appointment & take a deposit. I've not heard from them..
While we saw Lister on Thurs eve & I had an email the following day


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

G_H_C said:


> Thanks both for your advice. I've looked through lots of threads and yes there def seems to be more 'positive' stories about Lister than Create fertility...I guess it's all about what works best for your body and you don't know that until you start..
> On the admin side, we saw Create on Wed eve and they offered a decent reduction for an initial consultation & 3d scan. Was told they would call the following day to confirm appointment & take a deposit. I've not heard from them..
> While we saw Lister on Thurs eve & I had an email the following day


The admin is just the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## G_H_C (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi 

So an update. We had an initial consultation with the Lister (really liked the consultant), so decided to go with them! Have had all the necessary blood test etc done and did my first injection last night!!!! Eek. I'm on a short antagonist protocol 

My amh was 'average' for my age so not great obvs..but could have been worse! 

Having the option to have scans/bloods done during stims at the Lister at the Shard was also a deciding factor as it's much easier for me in regards to work etc - also less hectic - well it feels that way anyway

So onwards & upwards...and fingers crossed. Good luck to all in the same boat x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck with lister! 😄


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the update and well done on getting going! Wishing u all the luck xxx


----------



## G_H_C (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks both! 

It feels a little surreal but so glad I've finally started..just need to stop regretting that I didn't start a lot sooner - but we are where are and all that just got to give it my best shot!


----------

